# Tepic?



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

Alan Mexicali, thanks for comments on Tepic yesterday. Anybody have any experience with this city that I am liking more all the time. Any suggestions, ideas, experiences related to infrastructure(I know there are 2 Nine hole golf courses , just don't know what they are like), local transportation, rental situation, things to do, nearby attractions and more? I have started research and have stayed , briefly a few times in the last couple years. There must be some knowledge on this forum. I will move on to Guad info later as it is another place , I am looking at. Have been there many times in past but not for at least 12-13 years, thx. RBL


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Rod L. said:


> Alan Mexicali, thanks for comments on Tepic yesterday. Anybody have any experience with this city that I am liking more all the time. Any suggestions, ideas, experiences related to infrastructure(I know there are 2 Nine hole golf courses , just don't know what they are like), local transportation, rental situation, things to do, nearby attractions and more? I have started research and have stayed , briefly a few times in the last couple years. There must be some knowledge on this forum. I will move on to Guad info later as it is another place , I am looking at. Have been there many times in past but not for at least 12-13 years, thx. RBL


To make it clearer here is a copy and paste of my post from the other thread:


"My wife got food poisioning from a palapa restaurant on the beach in Punta de Mita a few years ago and she needed to be in bed for a couple of days and I drove as far as Tepic. I was on my own checking the place out and did find it a very charming working class city and economical compared to San Luis Potosí with many good looking ladies everywhere in the downtown center. They had Fox Trott dancing in the main square one night and you could go to an office close by and get a folding chair to use for free.

We drove the "libre" by mistake on the way there and it was very interesting coming from Puerto Vallarta. It was tropical with many villages where I presume some of the plantation workers, service people and many older people lived and all along it I saw small plantations close by the highway and large plantations in the distance of cane, pineapple, mango and papaya."


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious Allen, you wrote: 
"We drove the "libre" by mistake on the way there and it was very interesting coming from Puerto Vallarta."

Curious because there is only a libre highway ( #200 ) between PV and Tepic,no toll road......yet


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Just curious Allen, you wrote:
> "We drove the "libre" by mistake on the way there and it was very interesting coming from Puerto Vallarta."
> 
> Curious because there is only a libre highway ( #200 ) between PV and Tepic,no toll road......yet


OK that explains it. I thought there was a cuota from the junction on the Mx. 200 at Compostela and into Tepic.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

When I think of Tepic, I envision a big,ugly, smelly and very noisy sugar mill or two. We were there briefly in the early '90s.


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

Anonimo said:


> When I think of Tepic, I envision a big,ugly, smelly and very noisy sugar mill or two. We were there briefly in the early '90s.


That really helps, thanks for your recent & intelligent insight.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> When I think of Tepic, I envision a big,ugly, smelly and very noisy sugar mill or two. We were there briefly in the early '90s.


Responsabilidad social


Google Translation:


"Over time it has been perfecting the process of cutting and loading cane, as well as improvements have been made in the methods of securing the load applied to cane to keep from falling off the truck during transport field to wit.

In addition to efforts by the company to improve the quality of your procurement processes cane, Ingenio "El Molino" pays a fee to the municipality for it to send a team of garbage collectors to collect and remove the cane trucks providers can leave your way through the streets of the city.

In recent years Ingenio "El Molino" concerned about its location within the city has undertaken actions to reduce discomfort that may be caused to the surrounding population.


In the boundary with Av. Insurgentes is one of the main roads of the city, the factory premises are delimited by a wire mesh, which has the advantage of not allowing the passage of noise, dust and existing bagasse within facilities to the city, so the birth and proliferation of a climbing plant on the mesh, which acts as a barrier to the passage of noise, dust and bagasse sought. In areas where the ground has yet to grow a plastic cover over the mesh having the same blocking effect was installed.

Another recent invovación made towards society is raising the smoke stack height, work is being done gradually, which will help to better dissipate the water vapor emitted by the boilers of the factory."


Things change. It is not as bad now as you probably remember it.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

That's good to read, Alan.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> OK that explains it. I thought there was a cuota from the junction on the Mx. 200 at Compostela and into Tepic.


The short quota goes from Compostela to 54D ..... well south of Tepic

Compostela to Tepic is libre


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

THANKS for the help but I already know where Tepic is and how to get there. For some strange reason, I thought this Forum had people that were experienced with places in Mexico, especially a major transportation hub. Obviously, I was mistaken and it is no problem for me to continue research on my own. Alan, thanks for a bit of input, the fact that you forgot that the road thru Rincon to Tepic was not a Cuota was of little significance to me. Others seem to like to try to outdo each other by pointing out meaningless oversights. Kind Regards, RBL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rod L. said:


> THANKS for the help but I already know where Tepic is and how to get there. For some strange reason, I thought this Forum had people that were experienced with places in Mexico, especially a major transportation hub. Obviously, I was mistaken and it is no problem for me to continue research on my own. Alan, thanks for a bit of input, the fact that you forgot that the road thru Rincon to Tepic was not a Cuota was of little significance to me. Others seem to like to try to outdo each other by pointing out meaningless oversights. Kind Regards, RBL


We regret that the contributions of the members of this forum don't meet your high standards - we hope to improve in the near future!


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

I have to agree, I am a bit disappointed also. Thanks for your concern, RBL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rod L. said:


> I have to agree, I am a bit disappointed also. Thanks for your concern, RBL


I see you don't understand the meaning of this icon:  (=sarcastic) .


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rod L. said:


> THANKS for the help but I already know where Tepic is and how to get there. For some strange reason, I thought this Forum had people that were experienced with places in Mexico, especially a major transportation hub. Obviously, I was mistaken and it is no problem for me to continue research on my own. Alan, thanks for a bit of input, the fact that you forgot that the road thru Rincon to Tepic was not a Cuota was of little significance to me. Others seem to like to try to outdo each other by pointing out meaningless oversights. Kind Regards, RBL


You need to hang around to get the most out of this group. Asking about certain places often gets a quick shoot down. And often they'll admit they haven't actually been to said place but they do live in Mexico. You can follow this and other forums for years, read all the books, but if you try to impart anything useful while not actually living in Mexico it won't count. But every once in awhile you'll glean useful info if you keep reading.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rod L.'s displeasure with this forum could stem from the fact that very few of us live in or near Tepic. Maybe there's a Tepic-specific forum that would be of more help.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Rod L. said:


> THANKS for the help but I already know where Tepic is and how to get there. For some strange reason, I thought this Forum had people that were experienced with places in Mexico, especially a major transportation hub. Obviously, I was mistaken and it is no problem for me to continue research on my own. Alan, thanks for a bit of input, the fact that you forgot that the road thru Rincon to Tepic was not a Cuota was of little significance to me. Others seem to like to try to outdo each other by pointing out meaningless oversights. Kind Regards, RBL


Please continue on your own. Sounds like you might be new to the Internet and have unrealistic expectations


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Rod L.'s displeasure with this forum could stem from the fact that very few of us live in or near Tepic. Maybe there's a Tepic-specific forum that would be of more help.


There is one but the owner/moderator is a real case. It's his own private entertainment page

For most Tepic is not a destination but if you head north on the west coast you pass through and maybe stay over


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

I have never said I was displeased with this Forum. What I did say was that I was mistaken and this was not the Forum for me to ask people about places such as Tepic. It is no problem for me to continue my research on my own as I will. The first time I was in Tepic was about 35 years ago and the last time was about 10 days ago. I'll guess I'll just have to wait until next time. If anyone does have any pertinent info, feel free to pass it on. I can see from other posts you have a lot bigger fish to fry(problem wise). Kind regards, RBL


----------

